# محاضرات في الهندسة الصناعية



## اسامة نوري (18 فبراير 2011)

*احتاج لمحاضرات عن الاقتصاد الهندسي والادارة الهندسية وتصميم وتطوير المنتج
نامل منكم المساعدة
ودمتم بخير*​


----------

